# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Ωρίων [Αχιλλεύς - Achilleus, Orion, Thomas II, Olympia I]

## mastrokostas

Ένα όμορφο σκαρί , μονοπροπελο ,που ταξίδεψε με τα σινιάλα του Καβουνιδη . Τελευταία το είχα συναντήσει στο Τροκαντερό δεμένο σαν πλωτό εστιατόριο .Μετά το έχασα .Ξέρει κανείς την τύχη του ? 
Και λίγες φωτογραφίες που βρήκα ! 
 
Orion-03.jpg Orion-01.jpg
Πηγη http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/

----------


## Giorgos_D

Aν δεν κανω λάθος, πουλήθηκε πρόσφατα για scrap.

----------


## a.molos

Μετά απο ψάξιμο βρήκα αυτές τις φωτό απο την μετασκευη του ΟRION σε THOMAS IIστο λιμένα Ηρακλέους. Στην 2η φαίνεται ακόμη το όνομα στο πλάι του πλοίου. Τότε προστέθηκε και το γνωστό εκκλησάκι στην πλώρη του πλοίου, που θα χρησιμοποιούνταν για εν πλώ γαμήλιες τελετές. Το πλοίο χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν πλωτή καφετέρια σε κάποια ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ (1998 ?) με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής στην παγόδα και με το όνομα ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ Ι. Θα βρώ και την φωτό της εποχής εκείνης. Το 2006 πήγε για κατσαρόλες και τηγάνια ανατολικά.
thomas II 001.jpg
thomas II 002.jpg
thomas II.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες ! ! !

Σε σχέση με το τελευταίο του ταξίδι, για την ιστορία να αναφέρουμε οτι είχε προορισμό την Ινδία. Όμως λόγω οτι μια πυρκαγιά λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση είχε προκαλέσει ζημιές στη γέφυρα, οι αρχές του Σουέζ δεν του επέτρεψαν να περάσει. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να καταλήξει για σκράπ στην Τουρκία.

----------


## esperos

Και  τότε  στον  Πειραιά  με  τα  χρώματα  Καβουνίδη

ΟΡΙΩΝ.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Και πολύ αργότερα, ακριβώς απέναντι στην παγόδα, στολισμένο για τα Ποσειδώνια και με τα χρώματα της Ηπειρωτικής ως ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ Ι. Κλασσική ομορφιά, διαχρονική, αυτό που λείπει απο τα σημερινά μεγάλα και μικρά πλοία.

Olympia I 001.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βέβαια η κλασσική σιλουέτα του καραβιού αλλοιώθηκε σημαντικά με την μετασκευή του σαν THOMAS II. Είχε ήδη αλλαχτεί από την μετασκευή σαν ORION με το κλείσιμο των ανοιχτών πλευρικών διαδρόμων για να δημιουργηθούν καμπίνες, αλλά η τελευταία ήταν πολύ άσχημη κατά την γνώμη μου.

----------


## Ellinis

Toυς πλαϊνούς διαδρόμους τους έκλεισαν επι Καβουνίδη αλλά όχι για να κάνουν καμπίνες. Σίγουρα η μετασκευή σε THOMAS II του άλλαξε τα φώτα :shock: αλλά του έδωσε αρκετά χρόνια ζωής.

Να θυμηθούμε πως γινόταν εκείνη την εποχή η "προώθηση" του νέου εγχειρήματος μέσα από εφημερίδες κλπ.
Η φωτογραφία είναι ασφαλώς μοντάζ.

thomas II advertorial.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ωραιο μονταζ.....αυτο ειναι που λενε -κ ο αι νικολας στην πλωρη του

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ellinis, νομίζω ότι το κλείσιμο της κάτω περαντζάδας σαν ORION ήταν γι' άυτό τον σκοπό. Να εκμεταλλευτούν καλύτερα τον χώρο ώστε να μεταφερθούν οι εξωτερικές καμπίνες και να δημιουργηθεί χώρος στο κέντρο για εσωτερικές. Η πάνω περαντζάδα δηλ. το promenade deck απλώς καλύφθηκε με τζάμι για προστασία από τον άνεμο. Πάντως, δεν ξέρω τι πνοή ζωής του έδωσε η τελευταία μετασκευή σαν THOMAS II όταν τον περισσότερο χρονο τον πέρασε παροπλισμένο ως THOMAS II και OLYMPIA .

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο για το κλείσιμο της κάτω περαντζάδας, εγώ εννούσα την πάνω.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας δούμε το καταπληκτικό σκαρί στο λιμάνι της Πάτμου
6361525.jpg

http://www.panoramio.com/

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Ένα όμορφο σκαρί , μονοπροπελο ,που ταξίδεψε με τα σινιάλα του Καβουνιδη . Τελευταία το είχα συναντήσει στο Τροκαντερό δεμένο σαν πλωτό εστιατόριο .Μετά το έχασα .Ξέρει κανείς την τύχη του ? 
> Και λίγες φωτογραφίες που βρήκα ! 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6049 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 6050
> Πηγη http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/


Mastrokosta επέτρεψέ μου να σε διορθώσω. Το *ΩΡΙΩΝ* δεν ήταν μονοπρόπελο. Ήταν δύσκολο καράβι στις μανούβρες, επειδή οι άξονες του ήταν πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους, με αποτέλεσμα να περιστρέφεται δύσκολα. Μέχρι την μετασκευή του σε ΘΩΜΑΣ ΙΙ δεν είχε και προπελάκια. Όμως το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε ούτε και με την προσθήκη ενός bow- και ενός stern- thruster. Η ιπποδύναμη τους δεν ήταν αρκετή και το όμορφο σκαρί του δεν γύρναγε έυκολα με λίγο αέρα παραπάνω. Ειδικά στο ακατάλληλο λιμάνι του Φλοίσβου, όταν έιχε νοτιά, γινόταν αγώνας για να δέσει.

Η μετασκευή που του έκανε ο Α. Θωμάς άλλαξε όλο το καράβι και εν μέρη το καταδίκασε μελλοντικά. Δεν είναι μόνο οτι αφεραίθηκε η πισίνα για να μπεί το ελικοδρόμιο, αλλά καταστράφηκαν όλες του οι καμπίνες και τα μαγειρία του με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούσε έτσι να ξαναδουλέψει σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Για να μην τα κατακρίνουμε όμως όλα να πώ πως τα σαλόνια του ανακαινίσθηκαν πλήρως και ήταν εντυπωσιακά!

Κρίμα που αυτό το ιστορικό καράβι δεν υπάρχει πλέον.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Mastrokosta επέτρεψέ μου να σε διορθώσω. Το *ΩΡΙΩΝ* δεν ήταν μονοπρόπελο. Ήταν δύσκολο καράβι στις μανούβρες, επειδή οι άξονες του ήταν πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους, με αποτέλεσμα να περιστρέφεται δύσκολα. Μέχρι την μετασκευή του σε ΘΩΜΑΣ ΙΙ δεν είχε και προπελάκια. Όμως το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε ούτε και με την προσθήκη ενός bow- και ενός stern- thruster. Η ιπποδύναμη τους δεν ήταν αρκετή και το όμορφο σκαρί του δεν γύρναγε έυκολα με λίγο αέρα παραπάνω. Ειδικά στο ακατάλληλο λιμάνι του Φλοίσβου, όταν έιχε νοτιά, γινόταν αγώνας για να δέσει.
> 
> Η μετασκευή που του έκανε ο Α. Θωμάς άλλαξε όλο το καράβι και εν μέρη το καταδίκασε μελλοντικά. Δεν είναι μόνο οτι αφεραίθηκε η πισίνα για να μπεί το ελικοδρόμιο, αλλά καταστράφηκαν όλες του οι καμπίνες και τα μαγειρία του με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορούσε έτσι να ξαναδουλέψει σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Για να μην τα κατακρίνουμε όμως όλα να πώ πως τα σαλόνια του ανακαινίσθηκαν πλήρως και ήταν εντυπωσιακά!
> 
> Κρίμα που αυτό το ιστορικό καράβι δεν υπάρχει πλέον.


Φίλε ΩΡΙΩΝ θα έχει δίκιο ,διότι εγώ το είχα ακούσει τότε . Το συναντούσαμε κάποιες φορές στην Ρόδο και θυμάμαι ότι γινόταν μάχη για να δέσει .Κάποιος τότε μου είχε πει ότι ήταν μονοπροπελο .Μήπως ξέρεις τι μηχανές είχε ? 
Σ ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση . :Wink:

----------


## esperos

> Φίλε ΩΡΙΩΝ θα έχει δίκιο ,διότι εγώ το είχα ακούσει τότε . Το συναντούσαμε κάποιες φορές στην Ρόδο και θυμάμαι ότι γινόταν μάχη για να δέσει .Κάποιος τότε μου είχε πει ότι ήταν μονοπροπελο .Μήπως ξέρεις τι μηχανές είχε ? 
> Σ ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση .


Mastrokosta  να  σου  απαντήσω  εγώ  για  τις  μηχανές  του.  Το  πλοίο  αντικατέστησε  τους  προβληματικούς  ατμοστρόβιλους  του,  το  1979  με  δύο  9κύλινδρες  ντιζελομηχανές  μάρκας  NORDBERG  Αμερικάνικες  και  του  τύπου  TSM 219  με  συνολική  ισχύ  6220 ίππους.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Achilleus_ in Brindisi, Italy in 1964 from a postcard of those days. Her route was Venice, Brinidisi, Piraeus, Alexandria, Port Said, Beirut, Limassol. And this was not a cruise route! I don't understand why we have her under "cruise ships". http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ight=achilleus when her first 17 or so years wee as a passenger ship

Achilleus in Brindisi 1964.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Τα περισσότερα τα πέρασε σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο και μάλλον έτσι το θυμούνται οι περισσότεροι. Σαν επιβατηγό ταξίδεψε μόνο για το Νομικό, ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 60 ταξίδευε σε κρουαζιέρες για τη Dorian Cruises και την Olympic Cruises το Ωνάση.

----------


## esperos

> Τα περισσότερα τα πέρασε σαν κρουαζιερόπλοιο και μάλλον έτσι το θυμούνται οι περισσότεροι. Σαν επιβατηγό ταξίδεψε μόνο για το Νομικό, ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 60 ταξίδευε σε κρουαζιέρες για τη Dorian Cruises και την Olympic Cruises το Ωνάση.


Όχι  Ellinis.  Ταξίδεψε  και  υπό  Νομικό  και  υπό  Ωνάση  και  υπό  Δωρικές  ως  Μεσογειακό  Ε/Γ  και  μόνο  ευκαιριακά  έκανε  και  καμιά  κρουαζιέρα. Είχα  την  τύχη  να  ταξιδέψω  σαν  επιβάτης  και  υπό  τις  τρεις  πλοιοκτησίες,  Πειραιά - Λεμεσσό - Πειραιά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Όχι  Ellinis.  Ταξίδεψε  και  υπό  Νομικό  και  υπό  Ωνάση  και  υπό  Δωρικές  ως  Μεσογειακό  Ε/Γ  και  μόνο  ευκαιριακά  έκανε  και  καμιά  κρουαζιέρα. Είχα  την  τύχη  να  ταξιδέψω  σαν  επιβάτης  και  υπό  τις  τρεις  πλοιοκτησίες,  Πειραιά - Λεμεσσό - Πειραιά.


Interesting discussion. That's how I remember her as well, as a passenger ship as _esperos_ says.  I will check the schedules to establish when she started being a cruise ship

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ωρίων...*
_Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Elinis, Roi Baudoin, Nicholas Peppas & Ben Bruce_

pic001.jpg

_Φωτο: Γ. Κουρούπης_

----------


## gtogias

> *Ωρίων...*
> _Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Elinis, Roi Baudoin, Nicholas Peppas & Ben Bruce_
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45736
> 
> _Φωτο: Γ. Κουρούπης_


Οφείλω να υποκλιθώ :Surprised:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Οφείλω να υποκλιθώ


Φιλε gtogias η συμβολη σου στα ιστορικα θεματα  ηταν καλοδεχουμενη...

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, μια ερώτηση εάν επιτρέπεται:

Το Αχιλλεύς και το Αγαμέμνων επί Olympic Cruises, είχαν πρώτα άσπρα φουγάρα και μετέπειτα κίτρινα;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πιστεύω ότι μόλις αγοράστηκαν από τον Νομικό, σβήστηκε ο σταυρός και μπήκε το έμβλημα των Ολυμπιακών κρουαζιερών στο ίδιο λευκό φόντο με την μπλέ γραμμή όπως πριν. Μετά από λίγο αναπτύχθηκε το έβλημα των Ολυμπιακών σε κίτρινο φόντο και άλλαξε. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και μετά την πώλησή τους στην Dorian παρέμεναν για κάποιο διάστημα τα σινιάλα των Ολυμπιακών.

----------


## Ellinis

> Πιστεύω ότι μόλις αγοράστηκαν από τον Νομικό, σβήστηκε ο σταυρός και μπήκε το έμβλημα των Ολυμπιακών κρουαζιερών στο ίδιο λευκό φόντο με την μπλέ γραμμή όπως πριν. Μετά από λίγο αναπτύχθηκε το έβλημα των Ολυμπιακών σε κίτρινο φόντο και άλλαξε. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι και μετά την πώλησή τους στην Dorian παρέμεναν για κάποιο διάστημα τα σινιάλα των Ολυμπιακών.


Αν θυμηθούμε αυτά που έγραψε ο esperos εδώ, το κίτρινο χρώμα στο φουγάρο μπήκε επι Δωρικών, σαν μεταβατικό στάδιο μέχρι να μπει και το δικό τους σήμα.

Σε μια καρτ ποστάλ του Αγαμέμνων, φαίνεται πως επι Ολυμπιακών Κρ., η πάνω ρίγα στο φουγάρο ήταν πορτοκαλί και η κάτω η μπλε. Βέβαια αυτά στην καρτ ποστάλ, στην πραγματικότητα δεν γνωρίζω αν ίσχυσε.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> *Ωρίων...*
> _Χαρισμένη στους φίλους Elinis, Roi Baudoin, Nicholas Peppas & Ben Bruce_
> _Φωτο: Γ. Κουρούπης_


Πισω απο την τσιμινιερα, οι δυο σωληνες που ανεβαινουν ψηλοτερα απο το καταστρωμα, ειναι εξαεριστικα? Δεν εχω προσεξει αν υπηρχαν εξ αρχης, ή μπηκαν μετα απο καποια μετασκευη.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μπήκαν κατά την μετασκευή και το πιθανότερο είναι ο εξαερισμός των μαγειρείων/κουζινών που τοποθετήθηκε μεταγενέστερα και σε άλλα ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια όπως ο Ορφέας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ!
Ρώτησα, επειδή έχω δει επίσημη καρτ-ποστάλ των Ολυμπιακών Κρ. και με λευκό και με κίτρινο υπόβαθρο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _Αχιλλευς_ καταφθανει στο Βρινδησιο (οπως το λεγαμε εμεις οι παλαιοτεροι), νομιζω με τα σινιαλα του _Νομικου_

_Achilleus_ arriving in Brindisi with the colors of _Nomikos_

Achilleus.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το _Αχιλλευς_ καταφθανει στο Βρινδησιο (οπως το λεγαμε εμεις οι παλαιοτεροι), νομιζω με τα σινιαλα του _Νομικου_
> 
> _Achilleus_ arriving in Brindisi with the colors of _Nomikos_
> 
> Achilleus.jpg


Πολυ ομορφη φωτο Nicholas! ειναι με τα σινιαλα των Ολυμπιακων Κρ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ή είναι μια περικεφαλαία αυτό που φαίνεται και είναι επί Δωρικών; :mrgreen:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ή είναι μια περικεφαλαία αυτό που φαίνεται και είναι επί Δωρικών; :mrgreen:


Ειναι η φλογα των Ολυμπιακων Κρ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Βεβαίως, έχεις δίκιο  :Very Happy:  (Μου φαίνεται ότι χρειάζομαι γυαλιά :mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε Nicholas Peppas. Σπάνια και πανέμορφη φωτο του πλοίου. Από τις λίγες που φέρουν το όνομα Αχιλλέας με σινιάλα Ολυμπιακών Κρουαζιέρων

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο εξαιρετικός *Nicholas Peppas* μας έχει, ήδη, παρουσιάσει ένα όμορφο πλάνο με το *"Φίλιππος"* του *Καβουνίδη* από την ταινία του Σωκράτη Καψάσκη *"Ο ταυρομάχος προχωρεί"* του 1963.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...0%EF%F2&page=4

Το *"Φίλιππος"* στα πλάνα της ταινίας είναι δεμένο ανάμεσα στο *"Αθήναι"* των *αδελφών Τυπάλδου* και το *"Αχιλλεύς"* υπό την πλοιοκτησία* "Δωρικές Κρουζιέρες".*

Ο καλός φίλος *Esperos* ταξίδεψε το καλοκαίρι του *1963* από Λεμεσσό για Ρόδο με το *"Αγαμέμνων".*
Όπως έχει γράψει ο *Esperos* στο θέμα του *"Αγαμέμνονα"* _"......το καλοκαίρι του 1963 το πλοίο ήταν, ήδη, υπό πλοιοκτησία Δωρικών Κρουαζιερών._ 
_Οι Δωρικές Κρουαζιέρες είχαν σαν έμβλημα το κράνος πολεμιστή αλλά επειδή μόλις το είχαν αγοράσει, δεν είχαν χρόνο να αλλάξουν τα σινιάλα και έτσι το πλοίο ταξίδεψε εκείνο το καλοκαίρι με την τσιμινιέρα ήδη κίτρινη των Δωρικών κρουαζιερών ενώ είχαν μείνει ακόμα 'υπολείματα' από τα σινιάλα της προηγούμενης πλοιοκτήτριας."_
*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...D%F9%ED&page=2*

Ας γυρίσουμε, λοιπόν, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά του 1963 για να δούμε από ψηλά το *"Αχιλλεύς"*_._

_Nicholas Peppas has allready upaloded a shot of "Philippos" of Kavounidis from the Greek movie_ _The Toreador advances (O Tauromahos prohorei) of 1963_ _here._
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...F0%EF%F2&page= 

Now, we upload some shots of the same movie _("The Toreador advances" of Sokratis Kapsaskis of 1963)_
with _"Achilleus" of Doric Cruises._
_The ship was sold in 1963 from Aristotelis Onasis to Doric Cruises._
_Esperos has written in greek that:_
_"The new firm retained for the summer 1963 the signal of Aristotelis Onasis (olympic circles) but painted the funnel with a yellow colour"._

_http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...D%F9%ED&page=2_

Special dedicated to Nicholas Peppas, Henry Casciaro, britanis, Ship's Agent, Ellinis, Finnapartner 1966, nikosnasia, T.S.S. APOLLON, Έσπερο, A.Molos, gtogias, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S. QUEEN ANNA MARIA, Appia 1978, helastros, Rocinante, Leo, seaways_lover, τοξότης, Ναϊάς ΙΙ, Karystos, και Κωνσταντίνος Παππάς.

*"Achilleus"* in Piraeus Port in *1963.*
Next to her were *"Philippos"* and *"Athinai".*
In the background we can see one of *"Miaoulis" / "Kanaris" / "Karaiskakis".*

Achilleus 40.jpg

*"Achilleus"*

Achilleus 30.jpg Achilleus 10.jpg

The famous funnel of *"Achilleus".*
The* olympic circles* (of *Aristotelis Onasis*) in *yellow (Doric Cruises).*

Achilleus 20.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε Roi για το όμορφο ταξίδι πίσω στο χρόνο  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Achilleus* in Alexandria and Venice. But Bari as well???
January 1, 1955

19550101 Achilleus.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Οριον*...
Πανεμορφο πλοιο! φοβερη σιλουετα!
_Χαρισμενη στους Nicholas Peppas και gtogias._

orionoo1.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Γ. Κουρουπης_

----------


## britanis

here the sad end http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnewspics2006.html

----------


## gtogias

Ο Αχιλλέας με τα σινιάλα των Ολυμπιακών στο Βρινδήσιον (απά καρτ ποστάλ):

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64479

----------


## Apostolos

Καταπληκτικά ντέκ...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε gtogias εκπληκτική η φωτογραφία με το κοντινό πλάνο και σπάνια λήψη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πραγματικα υπεροχη καρτποσταλ με κοντινο αποκαλυπτικο πλανο του πλοιου Αχιλλευς ομως εξαφανιστηκε κριμα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Yπεροχο πλοιο, μην ξεχναμε οτι εκανε και την κρουαζιερα των εστεμενων για την προβολη της ελλαδας.Η φωτο ειναι πολυ ζωντανη και φαινονται πολλες λεπτομεριες

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δημιουργεί την ψευδαίσθηση ότι περπατάς πάνω στο καράβι.

----------


## Naias II

Δεν ναυπηγούνται πια τέτοια βαπόρια......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Οριον*... 

orion 13x18.jpg
_Απο διαφημιστικο εντυπο της Κ Lines_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Bασιλοβαπορο που εκανε τους φιλους ταξιδιωτες να νιωθουν γαλαζοαιματοι.Η φινετσα σε ολο το μεγαλειο της!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω στις 22 Ιουνιου 1958 το *Αχιλλευς* ταξιδευε για τις _Ολυμπιακες Κρουαζιερες_ αλλα με πρακτορα τον Νομικο.

19580622 Achilleus.jpg
_
Αγαμεμνων_ και *Αχιλλευς* στις Δωρικες Κρουαζιερες (αγγελια 18ης Δεκεμβριου 1965

19651218 Dorikes Cruises.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Από το φίλμ "Ραντεβού στη Βενετία" πλάνα του Αχιλλέα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και πάνω στο καράβι.

http://vidds.net/v/el/ts-achilleus-t...246W4U2Q3.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αχιλλευς* του Νομικου σε βασιλικη κρουαζιερα οπως παρουσιασθηκε απο την British Path&#233; το 1956.

Το φιλμ γραφει



> Venice, Italy.
> 
> GV. Venice and gondolas. GV. Cruising ship 'Achilleus' tied up alongside. AS. Name 'Achilleus'. SV. Duchess Irene d'Aosta of Greece and her daughter Princess Christina Savoia d'Aosta walking towards camera on way to ship. AS. They are going up gang way to ship. CU. Pan, Isabella of France, daughter of the Countess of France, walking up gangway into ship. SV. Duke d'Aosta, his mother Irene of Greece and Princess Helena of Rumania walking towards camera. SV. Top, Prince Philip of Assia and his children Maurice and Otto walking towards camera. BV. People going up gangway. SV. Prince Bernhard of Holland and his two daughters, Princesses Eileen and Beatrice arriving and walking towards ship. AS. Isabella of France watching from the ship's rails. SA. Princess Olga and Prince Nicholas of Greece arriving. SV. Spanish Infante Alphonso of Orleans and Prince Godfreud of Hohenlohe Langburg arriving. SV. Duke and Duchess of Bragance standing beside luggage. SV. Princess Giovanna of Bulgaria with Prince George of Hanover and Prince Karl of Essen walking towards. SV. Princess (Princess Elizabeth Charlote of Hapsburg) and Prince of Liechtenstein and their luggage, pan down to luggage. AS. Pan, various members of different Royalty looking from ship. Cruise is organised by Queen Federica of Greece.


A1.jpeg A2.jpeg A3.jpeg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια νυχτερινή πόζα του Ορίωνα στη Ρόδο. Πρέπει να είναι πια δεκαετία 80 μιας και έχει το "εκμοντερνισμένο" σινιάλο του Καβουνίδη.

Απο μπροσούρα του Καβουνίδη, δια χειρός Henry.

orion 11.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Και μια νυχτερινή πόζα του Ορίωνα στη Ρόδο. Πρέπει να είναι πια δεκαετία 80 μιας και έχει το "εκμοντερνισμένο" σινιάλο του Καβουνίδη.
> 
> Απο μπροσούρα του Καβουνίδη, δια χειρός Henry.
> 
> orion 11.jpg


 Καθώς και το άσχημο κουτί πίσω από την τσιμινιέρα...

----------


## Ellinis

Απο μπροσούρα του 1982, ένα κάτασπρο ΟΡΙΩΝ. Κοιτάζοντας τη φωτογραφία, θα έλεγα πως από το promenade deck και κάτω, το βαπόρι έμοιαζε αρκετά με το AUSONIA. Ιταλική σχολή γαρ...

orion 12.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μη μου πεις ¶ρη ότι σε μικρογραφία δεν θυμίζει αυτό? Η πρύμη αλά Ansaldo.

ScannedImage-29.jpg

----------


## Μπάμπης Τρεχαντζάκης

Προς a Molos.
Αγαπητέ μου, σ'ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες που παραθέτεις του μετονομάζόμενου "Αχειλλέα" σε: Ορίον-Τόμας & Ολύμπία...
Μ' αυτό τ'όμορφο πλοίο είρθα, από την Αλεξάδρεια για οροστική εγκατάσταση εδώ στην Ελλάδα, την Τρίτη 07-Ιουνίου 1960.
Τι όμορφο σκαρί το καόμοιρο... Νά 'σαι πάντα καλά, Μπάμπης Τρεχαντζάκης. :Sad:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος,*  μηχανικός για 25 ολόκληρα χρόνια στην εταιρεία των αδελφών *Καβουνίδη, * συναντά τον_ Κωνσταντίνο Φιλίππου,_ ναυπηγό_.
_Και οι δύο έχουν προσφέρει πάρα πολλά στην ελληνική ναυτιλία.

Οι δυο τους θυμούνται τα πλοία, τις  μετασκευές, τις δυσκολίες,  τις εμπειρίες, τους Καβουνίδηδες, τους συναδέλφους, τους συνεργάτες  που είχαν όλα αυτά τα  χρόνια.

Η συνάντηση έγινε στις 11 Νοεμβρίου 2009 στο καφενείο του "Ελευθερουδάκη" και ήταν παρόντες ο _Ellinis_,  ο _T.S.S. Apollon_ και _εγώ._

Οφείλουμε ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ τόσο στον* Θεόφιλο Τσομπανίκο,*   όσο και στον καλό μας φίλο, τον ναυπηγό *Κωνσταντίνο Φιλίππου,* ο  οποίος μας έφερε σε επαφή και κανόνισε τη συνάντηση.

 *Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος και Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου 
- δύο θρύλοι της ναυτιλίας μας* 
στο καφενείο του Ελευθερουδάκη.

Φιλίππου-Τσομπανίκος 2.jpg

Μετά τον _"Έσπερο"_ αξίζει να διαβάσουμε όλα όσα ακούστηκαν σ' αυτήν την όμορφη  συνάντηση για το περίφημο _"Ωρίων"_ του Καβουνίδη.

_Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος:_ 
*Πήγαμε στην Αμερική και πήραμε τις μηχανές που προορίζονταν για το "Ωρίων". Τις μηχανές τις ξύλωσαν από ένα αμερικάνικο βοηθητικό πλοίο στο Brownsville του Τέξας. Το όνομα του πλοίου ήταν USS "AKUTAN" AE-13.*

Το πλοίο είναι αυτό, σύμφωνα με την ιστοσελίδα

http://www.ibiblio.org/hyperwar/USN/ships/AE/AE-13_Akutan.html

AE-13_Akutan.gif
 

Τις φορτώσαμε σε κοντέινερ, τις πήγαμε στη Νέα Υόρκη και από εκεί με καράβι στον Πειραιά. Και πήγαμε στη Χαλκίδα για να γίνει η τοποθέτηση των μηχανών.  

Ο Καβουνίδης είχε πάει, τις είχε κλείσει, δίχως να ξέρει αν κάνουν ή δεν κάνουν. Τις αγόρασε για παλιοσίδερα. Τις είχε βρει μέσω κάποιου _κυρίου Ταμπάκη_, Έλληνα από τη Νέα Υόρκη.  

Ο Ταμπάκης ήταν αρχικά εδώ στην Ελλάδα.
Έτυχε τότε να έρθει εκείνη την εποχή στην Ελλάδα ένα ζευγάρι γερμανών και ο Ταμπάκης τους πήρε και τους ξενάγησε. Ο άνδρας δούλευε σε μια εταιρεία στην Αμερική που ξύλωνε καράβια και τα πουλούσε για παλιοσίδερα. Του πρότεινε τότε να πάει να ανοίξει μια αποθήκη με εξαρτήματα από τα παλιά καράβια και να πουλάει. Πράγματι, ο Ταμπάκης πήγε στην Αμερική και άνοιξε την επιχείρησή του, μιας και ο γερμανός έδωσε την εντολή ότι πριν ξυλωθεί ένα καράβι να πηγαίνει ο Ταμπάκης και να παίρνει ότι θέλει και θα πληρώνει την αξία του σαν να είναι παλιοσίδερα και με τον τρόπο αυτό θα γλύτωναν και αυτοί τα εργατικά αφού τα ξύλωνε αυτός και όχι εκείνοι.
Και έτσι έγινε. 
Αυτό ακριβώς έγινε και στην περίπτωση του βοηθητικού πλοίου, από το οποίο το _«Ωρίων»_ δανείστηκε τις περίφημες μηχανές _NORDBERG_. Στο πλοίο πήγαν ένας ιταλός με το όνομα Μάριος, καμιά δεκαριά μεξικάνοι και εγώ. Ξύλωσαν τις μηχανές, τις έβγαλαν έξω, τα φόρτωσαν σε container και τις έφεραν τελικά στην  Ελλάδα.

Οι μηχανές, όμως, αυτές ήταν άγνωστες. Κανείς δεν τις ήξερε. Είχαν βγει μόνο δύο-τρία ζευγάρια μηχανών. Ένα ήταν το _AKUTAN_, ένα άλλο το είχαν πάρει οι Φιλιππινέζοι και ένα άλλο το είχαν ήδη διαλύσει και τις είχαν για ανταλλακτικά.

_Κωνσταντίνος Φιλίππου:_ 

Οι Αμερικάνοι δεν είχαν ποτέ παρελθόν σε μηχανές ολιγόστροφες μιας και ποτέ δεν έβγαζαν. Ολιγόστροφες  ήταν οι ευρωπαϊκές μηχανές. Οι Αμερικάνοι (_GENERAL MOTORS_) έβγαζαν πολύστροφες μηχανές. Και βρέθηκαν, λοιπόν, αυτές οι άγνωστες μηχανές  _NORDBERG_. Και το άλλο πρόβλημα ήταν με τον χώρο που έπρεπε να τοποθετηθούν. Οι μηχανές αυτές έβγαζαν 3000 άλογα η κάθε μία. Όμως οι μηχανές αυτές για να βγάλουν τα 3000 άλογα ήταν τεραστίων διαστάσεων. Και αυτές οι μηχανές έπρεπε να μπουν σε ένα στροβιλοκίνητο πλοίο. Και τα στροβιλοκίνητα πλοία, ναι μεν θέλουν καζάνια, αλλά τα μηχανοστάσιά τους είναι πολύ μικρά, μιας και οι στρόβιλοι είναι μικρά μηχανήματα. Η μηχανική τους απόδοσή γίνεται από την ταχεία περιστροφή των στροβίλων. Και στα επιβατηγά την εποχή εκείνη ήταν καλό να έχουν στροβίλους, μιας και  τα μηχανοστάσια ήταν χαμηλοτάβανα. 

Οι μηχανές αυτές, τελικά, μπήκαν στο χώρο του λεβητοστασίου, μιας και δεν χωρούσαν στο χώρο του μηχανοστασίου.
Και μπήκαν κυριολεκτικά τσίμα-τσίμα, με ακρίβεια εκατοστού.  Κατέβηκαν οι μηχανές αυτές από το σπιράγιο,  για να μην χαλάσουν και κανένα δωμάτιο Ήταν πραγματικά ένας άθλος από κάθε άποψη. Και μεγάλη ήταν η συμβολή του ναυπηγείου και των εργατοτεχνιτών. Όλοι είχαν δώσει τον καλύτερό τους εαυτό. 

Τέλειωσε η μετασκευή του «Ωρίων» και κανονικά το πλοίο έπρεπε να κάνει δοκιματικά.
 Όμως, το πλοίο ήρθε αμέσως από τη Χαλκίδα στον Πειραιά. Η δοκιμή που έπρεπε να γίνει,  έγινε κατά κάποιον .... τρόπο από τη Χαλκίδα στον Πειραιά.
Και είναι προς έπαινο όλων ότι  το καράβι ξεκίνησε στις άτυπες αυτές δοκιμές το μόνο που έχασε ήταν μερικές  φλάντζες. 

Και, σχεδόν, αμέσως ξεκίνησε κρουαζιέρες.
 
Το _"Ωρίων"_ στη Χαλκίδα.
 Από το αρχείο _Κ. Μεγαλοκονόμου._
 

To Ωρίων στη Χαλκίδα.jpg

Αντώνης Λαζαρής - ¶ρης Μπιλάλης - Γιώργος Κωβαίος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ανακοινωση του Νομικου για το *Αγαμεμνων* και το *Αχιλλευς* απο την περιοδο 1953−54

Φωτογραφια στην ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη  του ΕΛΙΑ (Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου)

Nomikos 2 1953-54.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του πλοιου *Αχιλλευς* του Νομικου απο το κλασσικο βιβλιο του Robert A. McCabe Ελλαδα∍Τα Χρονια της Αθωοτητας (1954−1965) που εχει εκδοθει στα Ελληνικα (εκδοσεις Παταλη, Αθηνα, 2004), στα Αγγλικα ( Greece: Images of an Enchanted Land, Quantuck Lane Press) και στα Γαλλικα (Gr&#232;ce: les ann&#233;es d'innocence ). Εχω την Ελληνικη εκδοση.

Ο συγγραφευς εφυγε απο την Βενετια με το *Αχιλλευς* (ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια) για να επισκεφθει την Ελλαδα για πρωτη φορα  τον Ιουνιο του 1954.  Απο αυτο το πρωτο ταξιδι εχουμε αυτη την ωραια φωτογραφια.  Στην αγαπη αυτου του φιλελληνα Αμερικανου που ειχε μαζι του μια εξαιρετικη φωτογραφικη μηχανη χρωστουμε μερικες εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες που εχουν ηδη παρουσιασθει σε αλλα θεματα στο nautilia.gr  

Ο  Robert A. McCabe  γεννηθηκε στο Σικαγο το 1934 και ηλθε στην Ελλαδα για πρωτη φορα σε ηλικια 20 ετων...  Χρησιμοποιησε αρχικα (το 1954 καθως και το 1955 και το 1957) μια φωτογραφικη μηχανη Rolleiflex και φιλμ  Plus-X. Οι φωτογραφιες του εχουν εκτεθει στη Νεα Υορκη, Πρινστον, Παρισι, Αθηνα, Θεσσαλονικη, Πατρα και σε πολλα αλλα μερη. Ζει στην Νεα Υορκη, Παρισι και Αθηνα και ειναι παντρεμενος με Ελληνιδα.


ΥΓ:  Παρατηρηστε την ορθογραφια του ονοματος του πλοιου τον Ιουνιο 1954 (*Achillefs*) και συγκρινατε την με το 1956 παρα πανω (*Achilleus*)

Κοιτωντας τις φωτογραφιες του 1956 στο υπ αριθμον 61 βλεπουμε οτι καποιος εχει αλλαξει αρκετα προχειρα και απροσεκτα το *F* σε *U*!!!

Achilleus.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Διαβάζοντας και βλέποντας όλα αυτά τα ωραία πράγματα για το Ορίων, γυρίζεις πίσω στην ωραία εποχή της αθωότητας και ξεφεύγεις απο τη σημερινή πεζή καθημερινότητα.
Εμένα όμως με έχετε μάθει σε αυτά τα θέματα, να φέρνω τα κακά μαντάτα και τις φωτογραφίες απο πλοία που πολλοί έχουμε αγαπήση με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο. Έτσι και τώρα απο φωτο που έστειλε ο φίλος Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ και μετά τη βοήθεια του φίλου Ellinis που τον ευχαριστώ επείσης, ας δούμε το Ορίων όπως έφτασε αγέροχο ακόμη στην Aliaga στις 08/11/2006, σαν SUN.
Χαρισμένη σε mastrokostas, Ellinis, a.molos, Roi Baudoin, Nicholas Peppas, esperos, BEN BRUCE, Appia_1978, T.S.S APOLLON, gtogias, TSS QUENN ANNA MARIA, sylver23, Apostolos, Finnpartner_1966, Naias II, britanis, ΩΡΙΩΝ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


SUN 8_1_.11.06 (3).jpg

----------


## neven

101 Achilleus 1.jpg101 Achilleus 2.jpg
Enclosed two images of ACHILLEUS in Dubrovnik.

Neven

----------


## pantelis2009

Thanks friend neven  :Wink: .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αχ φίλε Παντελή, τι μνήμες φέρνει η φωτογραφία αυτή. Δεν είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω με τον θρυλικό Αχιλλέα, είχα όμως με το αδελφάκι του τον Αγαμέμνωνα. Παρακολουθούσα όμως την πορεία του από κοντά επι εποχής Olympic και μετά Dorian Cruises λόγω του ταξιδιωτικού πρακτορείου του πατέρα μου και όλο και κάποια μπροσούρα έπεφτε στα χέρια μου, ιδίως στο τέλος κάθε χρόνου που έβγαιναν τα καινούργια δρομολόγια και κληρονομούσα τις παλιές μπροσούρες. Το παρακολουθούσα όταν επί Καβουνίδη άρχισε την ριζική μετασκευή στο αμιγώς κρουαζιερόπλοιο Orion, και μέχρι την εποχή που οι Καβουνίδηδες έκλεισαν τις πόρτες της επιχείρησης και το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε. Το ξαναείδα στην Δραπετσώνα στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ όταν μετασκευαζόταν ακόμα μία φορά σαν το πλωτό εστιατόριο-κέντρο εκδηλώσεων Thomas II με εκείνο το άσχετο εκκλησάκι στην πλώρη και το ελικοδρόμιο-γιατί δεν κατάλαβα ποτέ-στην πρύμη. Μετά το είδα να σκαντζάρει που και που τον γερο-Ερμή στις ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες του Σαρωνικού με τα χρώματα της Epirotiki Day Cruises και το όνομα Olympia. Το μέλλον του όμως είχε ήδη χαραχτεί όταν έμεινε χωρίς δουλειά με το κλείσιμο της εταιρίας Καβουνίδη. Όλες οι μεταγενέστερες κινήσεις, αγορές, μετατροπές ήταν προσωρινές και απλώς το κρατούσαν στην ζωή έστω περιστασιακά. Το τέλος ενός όμορφου καραβιού που τουλάχιστον έφυγε πλήρες ημερών σε αντίθεση με το αδελφάκι του που έφυγε πρόωρα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τελευταια φορα ειχε ερθει στα ποσειδωνεια 2000 , νομιζω, διπλα απο τον ΟΛΠ ως εντευκτηριο

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εκποιησις του *Αχιλλεως* και του *Αγαμεμνονος* στις 21 Φεβρουαριου 1958

19580221 Achilles.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ακόμη φωτογραφία του πλοίου, αυτή τη φορά μετά την άτυχη μετασκευή του ως THOMAS II.
H ιδέα του Α.Θωμά ήταν να κάνει το πλοίο ολιγοώρες διαδρομές από το Φλοίσβο ως τη Βουλιαγμένη με τους επιβάτες να ψωνίζουν και να διασκεδάζουν. 
Παρά την προβολή που είχε σε περιοδικά και τηλεόραση (θυμάμαι κάποιους "πρωϊνούς καφέδες" να έχουν γυριστεί στα καταστρώματα του) τελικά δεν απέδωσε.

Thomas II.jpg
Από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Interesting photo Aris, I remember visiting her during one of my first trips to 'Poseidonia' in Piraeus in the early 90's and she was berthed on the other side of the exhibition terminal. She was obviously being promoted for functions and conferences and her conversion for this purpose was not entirely unattractive. Unfortunately this was the beginning of the end for her.

What did look very out of place was that Greek Orthodox chapel on her foredeck! 

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στα πλαίσια των πολεμικών επανορθώσεων της Ιταλίας προς την Ελλάδα την δεκαετία του 50, εκτός από τα τέσσερα δηζελόπλοια που ναυπηγήθηκαν για λογαριασμό του ελληνικού κράτους για την ακτοπλοΐα, ναυπηγήθηκαν και δύο μεγαλύτερα ατμόπλοια τα οποία προοριζόντουσαν για διαφορετικό ρόλο: Τα αδελφά Αχιλλεύς και Αγαμέμνων. Το Αχιλλεύς ναυπηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo στο Λιβόρνο της Ιταλίας ενώ παράλληλα το Αγαμέμνων ναυπηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo Riva Trigoso στην Γένοβα. Η καθέλκυση έγινε τον Φεβρουάριο του 1952 για τον Αγαμέμνονα και τον Μάρτιο του 1952 για τον Αχιλλέα, και παραδόθηκαν τον Νοέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς στην Θηραϊκή Ατμοπλοΐα Πέτρου Ν. Νομικού όπου τα είχε ήδη παραχωρήσει το ελληνικό κράτος. Τα δύο καράβια είχαν εκτόπισμα 5.509 τόνους, μήκος 127 μέτρα, χωρητικότητα 411 επιβατών (147 Α΄ θέσης, 148 Τουριστικής, και 116 Γʼ θέσης), δύο ατμοστόβιλους Ansaldo (Ansaldo Stabilimento Meccanico) 8.000 ίππων που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με υπηρ. ταχύτητα 17 knots (max.20). Τα δύο καράβια είχαν τρία αμπάρια για φόρτωση εμπορευμάτων, εξωτερική πισίνα και όλοι οι εσωτερικοί χώροι είχαν μοναδική πολυτέλεια για ελληνικά καράβια της δεκαετίας του 50. Οι κακές γλώσσες της εποχής έλεγαν τότε ότι οι Ιταλοί έπεισαν τους κρατικούς παράγοντες για την αναγκαιότητα των ατμοστροβίλων που ήταν ενεργοβόροι και αντιοικονομικοί ευνοώντας έτσι τον ανταγωνισμό της Adriatica που όλα τα καράβια της είχαν δηζελομηχανές με χαμηλότερο κόστος λειτουργίας. Με την παραλαβή τους τα δύο καράβια δρομολογήθηκαν στη κυκλική γραμμή Πειραιά, (μέσω ισθμού Κορίνθου) Βρινδισίου, Βενετίας, Αλεξάνδρειας, Πορτ Σαϊντ, Βηρυτού, Λεμεσού και επιστροφή στον Πειραιά. Τα επόμενα χρόνια (54-55) υπήρξαν κάποιες μικρές τροποποιήσεις στα δρομολόγια με το Μπάρι αντί Μπρίντιζι. Εκτός από τα δρομολόγια γραμμής έκαναν και μερικές κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο ναυλωμένα από ευρωπαϊκούς tour operators. O Αγαμέμνων (και σε λιγότερο βαθμό ο Αχιλλεύς), είχαν την τιμή να αποκαλούνται “Βασιλικές Θαλαμηγοί” γιατί οι Βασιλείς τους χρησιμοποιούσαν λόγω της πολυτέλειάς τους για ιδιωτικές κρουαζιέρες υψηλών καλεσμένων και πριγκίπων από άλλα Βασίλεια της Ευρώπης. Το 1958 όμως, η εταιρία Π. Νομικού αποφάσισε να επιστρέψει τα καράβια πίσω στο ελληνικό κράτος και ο νέος ενδιαφερόμενος γιʼ αυτά ήταν η νεοσύστατη Olympic Cruises του Αριστοτέλη Ωνάση ο οποίος έχοντας ήδη ιδρύσει την Ολυμπιακή Αεροπορία ήθελε να επεκταθεί και σε άλλες μορφές τουρισμού. Με νέα σινιάλα τους ολυμπιακούς κύκλους σε λευκή τσιμινιέρα, χωρίς να αλλάξουν όνομα ή τα λιμάνια του δρομολογίου τα δύο καράβια συνέχισαν από το 1959 στην παλιά τους γραμμή. Επί Olympic υπήρξαν κάποιες επεκτάσεις στη γραμμή με τον Αγαμέμνονα περιστασιακά να συμπεριλαμβάνει τα λιμάνια της Γένοβας και της Μασσαλίας ενώ ο Αχιλλεύς την Χάϊφα. Επιπλέον, ο Αγαμέμνων έκανε το 1959 πολυήμερη κρουαζιέρα που περιλάμβανε λιμάνια όπως η Γένοβα, η Μασσαλία, το Μόντε Κάρλο, οι Δαλματικές ακτές, η Κέρκυρα, νησιά του Αιγαίου (Μύκονο, Ρόδο, κλπ) και Κων/πολη. Στις 23 Αυγούστου του 1960 το Αγαμέμνων συγκρούστηκε με το γαλλικό δεξαμενόπλοιο Donnet έξω από το λιμάνι της Λεμεσού με έναν νεκρό επιβάτη και 7 τραυματίες. Το 1963 οι Ολυμπιακές Κρουαζιέρες πιθανά λόγω υψηλού κόστους λειτουργίας των καραβιών, αποσύρθηκαν από την διαχείριση των πλοίων τα οποία μεταφέρθηκαν σε μία νέα με το όνομα Dorian Cruises S.A (Δωρικές Κρουαζιέρες). Με νέο σινιάλο και πάλι, το κράνος αρχαίου πολεμιστή σε κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα τα δύο καράβια συνέχισαν πάντα στην ίδια γραμμή με σποραδικές κρουαζιέρες. Μία πρωτοτυπία των καραβιών ήταν ο θερινός κινηματογράφος με ειδικά διαμορφωμένη οθόνη πάνω από την πισίνα στην πρύμη των πλοίων. Στις 4 Ιουνίου του 1964 το Αγαμέμνων κατά την διάρκεια ελιγμών για την φωτογράφησή του έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά συγκρούστηκε και παρέσυρε στον βυθό το μικρό ρυμουλκό Armadores με αποτέλεσμα τον πνιγμό του μηχανικού του που εγκλωβίστηκε στο μηχανοστάσιο. Ενώ τα δύο αδελφά είχαν πάντα φτυστή εξωτερική εμφάνιση, επί Δωρικών (με την παραλαβή τους) αυτή διαφοροποιήθηκε όταν στον Αγαμέμνονα καλύφθηκε το μπροστινό μέρος στις πάνω περαντζάδες για την διαπλάτυνση του πλωριού σαλονιού. Οι Δωρικές όμως Κρουαζιέρες δεν ευδοκίμησαν και έτσι το 1966 έκλεισαν τις πόρτες τους και τα δύο καράβια βγήκαν προς πώληση. Ο Αγαμέμνων βρήκε αγοραστή την εταιρία Cape Shipping Ltd ενός ελληνο-αμερικανού ονόματι Ξενάκη για μετατροπή σε ακτοπλοϊκό για την γραμμή Χίου-Μυτιλήνης. Ενώ όμως γινόντουσαν εργασίες αντικατάστασης ελασμάτων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στις 27 Μαρτίου του 1968 σημειώθηκε εισροή υδάτων με αποτέλεσμα να χάσει την ευστάθειά του και να τουμπάρει δίπλα στην προβλήτα. Μετά την ανέλκυσή του που ξεκίνησε τον Μάϊο του 1969 παροπλίστηκε και πουλήθηκε για σκραπ στην Βαρκελώνη το 1974 όπου και ρυμουλκήθηκε για να διαλυθεί. Την χρονιά της βύθισης του άτυχου Αγαμέμνονα ο Αχιλλέας αγοράστηκε από την K Lines Hellenic (Cruises Sa) των αφων Καβουνίδη για να μετατραπεί σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με το όνομα Orion. Το καράβι υπέστη μία ριζική μετατροπή όπου δημιουργήθηκαν ευρύχωρες καμπίνες για συν. 244 επιβάτες με την διαπλάτυνση των εσωτερικών χώρων εκεί που ήταν η κάτω περαντζάδα, ξηλώθηκαν τα αμπάρια και δημιουργήθηκαν νέοι χώροι με σαλόνια, μπαρ, σινεμά, καταστήματα, κουρείο/κομμωτήριο, ντισκοτέκ. Επίσης, μεγάλωσε η πισίνα και προστέθηκαν σταθερωτήρες Denny Brown για ομαλότερη συμπεριφορά στους καιρούς. Η νέα ναυαρχίδα των Καβουνίδηδων, από την άνοιξη του 1969 ξεκίνησε 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στα νησιά του Αιγαίου και Τουρκία. Τον χειμώνα στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 70 έκανε κρουαζιέρες και στην Καραϊβική με επιστροφή στην Μεσόγειο την άνοιξη για τις καθιερωμένες 7ήμερες κρουαζιέρες. Στις 30 Αυγούστου του 1975 κάθισε στα αβαθή στη Σαντορίνη και χρειάστηκαν 15 ημέρες για να αποκολληθεί με σημαντικές ζημιές στα ύφαλά του. Τον Μάρτιο του 1976 ενώ ήταν σχεδόν έτοιμο για την σαιζόν μετά από ανακαίνιση, ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά που προξένησε ζημιές με αποτέλεσμα να επιστρέψει τον Ιούνιο στις κρουαζιέρες. Το 1979 αντικαταστάθηκαν οι προβληματικοί ατμοστρόβιλοί του με μεταχειρισμένες δηζελομηχανές, από παλιό πλοίο του πολεμικού ναυτικού των ΗΠΑ, 9κύλινδρες Nordberg 6.200 ίππων οι οποίες του έδιναν ταχύτητα 17 knots. Αποτέλεσμα της μετατροπής ήταν η τσιμινιέρα του να είναι πλέον διακοσμητική και τα καυσαέρια έβγαιναν από δύο μικροσκοπικές τσιμινιέρες σε σχήμα στήλης. Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80 άλλαξε το δρομολόγιο της 7ήμερης κρουαζιέρας του που τώρα αντί της Τουρκίας συμπεριλάμβανε την Αίγυπτο και το Ισραήλ. Επιπλέον, τον χειμώνα του 83 χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο στο ισραηλινό θέρετρο Eilat της Ερυθράς θάλασσας. Το 1986 μετά το γνωστό επεισόδιο του Achille Lauro του Οκτωβρίου του 1985 που ήταν καταστροφικό για την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα, παρέμεινε παροπλισμένο στην Ελευσίνα λόγω των ανύπαρκτων κρατήσεων. Την εποχή εκείνη κυκλοφόρησαν διάφορα σενάρια πώλησής του για χρήση του από κρουαζιέρες στην Καλιφόρνια μέχρι πλωτό εστιατόριο στον Τάμεση αλλά τίποτα δεν έγινε. Το 1987 η εταιρία Καβουνίδη χρεοκόπησε και το καράβι βγήκε σε πλειστηριασμό από την τράπεζα ΕΤΒΑ η οποία προσπάθησε πολλές φορές από το 1992 να πουλήσει το καράβι που είχε πλέον εκτεταμένες φθορές. Το 1995 εμφανίστηκε η νεοσύστατη Thomas Cruises η οποία έχοντας ήδη ένα μικρό κρουαζιερόπλοιο ημερησίων εκδρομών, το Thomas I, το αγόρασε και το μετονόμασε Thomas II. Το καράβι οδηγήθηκε στη Δραπετσώνα όπου καλύφθηκαν τα καταστρώματα εκεί που ήταν κάποτε οι σωσίβιες λέμβοι για την δημιουργία χώρων εκδηλώσεων, ξηλώθηκαν οι καμπίνες του και προστέθηκε ένα ελικοδρόμιο στην πρύμη δίπλα στην πισίνα και ένα μικρό εκκλησάκι για γάμους στην πλώρη. Σκοπός της Thomas Cruises ήταν οι ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες στον Σαρωνικό με παράλληλη χρήση του καραβιού σαν πλωτό εστιατόριο και χώρο εκδηλώσεων στον Φλοίσβο. Το εγχείρημα όμως δεν είχε επιτυχία και τον περισσότερο καιρό το καράβι παρέμενε δεμένο το 1996 χωρίς καμία εμπορική χρήση. Τον Ιούλιο του 1996 η Thomas Cruises χρεοκόπησε και το πλοίο κατασχέθηκε και πάλι. Την επόμενη χρονιά, το 1997, αγοράστηκε από την Royal Olympic Cruises σε άκρως συμφέρουσα τιμή για ημερήσιες κρουαζιέρες στον Σαρωνικό με το όνομα Olympia I αλλά και πάλι τον περισσότερο χρόνο την περνούσε δεμένο στον Φλοίσβο. Το 1998 χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν πλωτό εκθεσιακό κέντρο στον Πειραιά στα πλαίσια των «Ποσειδωνίων» και αμέσως μετά παροπλίστηκε, αυτή την φορά στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. Με την οικονομική κατάρρευση της ROC το 2004, η τύχη του καραβιού είχε ήδη κριθεί, και την επόμενη χρονιά πωλείται για σκραπ στην Ινδία. Στις 11 Ιανουαρίου του 2006 ξεκινά ρυμουλκούμενο για το μακρύ ταξίδι με το όνομα Sun αλλά λίγο πριν φτάσει στην Αίγυπτο και το Σουέζ μία πυρκαγιά στην γέφυρα είναι η αιτία να του απαγορευτεί για λόγους ασφαλείας η είσοδος στο Σουέζ. Το καράβι παροπλίζεται στο Πορτ Σαϊντ και δέκα μήνες μετά, τον Νοέμβριο του 2006, ρυμουλκείται στην Aliaga της Τουρκίας όπου και τελικά διαλύεται.


Το Αχιλλεύς επί ιδιοκτησίας Π. Νομικού
Achilleus_1953.jpg

Η ζημιά στην πρύμη του Αγαμέμνονα μετά την σύγκρουση στη Λεμεσό
Agamemnon_accident.jpg

Ο Αγαμέμνων επί Δωρικών Κρουαζιερών (με τα μεταβατικά σινιάλα) μετά το κλείσιμο μέρους της πάνω περαντζάδας
Agamemnon-04.jpg

Σαν Orion του Καβουνίδη στον Πειραιά με τα νέα σινιάλα της K Lines Hellanic
Orion14.jpg

Στα τέλη της ζωής του επί ROC σαν Olympia I
Olympia I.jpg


Πηγή φωτογραφιών Navi & Armatori, shipsnostalgia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πολυ ομορφο το Ιστορικο των δυο πανεμορφων πλοιων απο τον φιλο Αλεξανδρο και τον  Ευχαριστουμε!!!

 Αλεξανδρε θυμαμαι οτι  στο συμβαν   που εγινε με το ρυμουλκο Armadores στις 4 Ιουνιου του 1964  το σκαρι που συγκρουστηκε   ηταν το Αγαμεμνων._

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _ Πολυ ομορφο το Ιστορικο των δυο πανεμορφων πλοιων απο τον φιλο Αλεξανδρο και τον Ευχαριστουμε!!!
> 
> Αλεξανδρε θυμαμαι οτι στο συμβαν που εγινε με το ρυμουλκο Armadores στις 4 Ιουνιου του 1964 το σκαρι που συγκρουστηκε ηταν το Αγαμεμνων._


Έχεις δίκιο Γιώργο. Έμπλεξα τις σημειώσεις μου και από λάθος έγραψα Αχιλλεύς αντί του Αγαμέμνονα. Το διορθώνω άμεσα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αλεξανδρε τα  ιστορικα αφιερωματα που  μας χαριζεις στα διαφορα θεματα ειναι   θαυμασια και σου αξιζουν  Συγχαρητηρια!!
_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και απο μένα στο φίλο Αλέξανδρο για όλα τα ωραία που μας χαρίζει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραια η παρουσιαση.Σας βαζω μια φωτο απο το 2000 που ειχα τραβηξει λιγο πριν το βαπορι φυγει για τις ντανες τις ελευσινας

ne_(6)~1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Και μετα την  εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του φιλου BEN BRUCE,   ας δουμε και μια ομορφη πλωρια ποζα του  ΩΡΙΩΝ 

Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_orion by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ορίων σαν SUN με την Τουρκική σημαία στον ιστό του, την ώρα που ετοιμάζετε να κάνει beaching στις 1.11.06, χωρίς να φαίνονται εμφανή σημάδια φωτιάς στη γέφυρα του, όπως μας λέει ο φίλος TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA παρα πάνω. Προσοχή δεν λέω ότι δεν έγινε, το λέω για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ, αν και έχει εξαφανιστή.

SUN beaching 1.11.06 (3)____.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο!Απεναντι τι ειναι?

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον κάποια παραλία κοντά στην Aliaga. Δεν έχω πάει και δεν ξέρω απο που την τράβηξε ο φίλος Selim San.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πολυ ωραια η παρουσιαση.Σας βαζω μια φωτο απο το 2000 που ειχα τραβηξει λιγο πριν το βαπορι φυγει για τις ντανες τις ελευσινας
> 
> ne_(6)~1.jpg


Την δική σου φωτογραφία Κώστα τσίμπησα από το Navi & Armatori στην παρουσιάσή μου πιο πάνω. Πραγματικά όμορφη φωτογραφία αλλά το καράβι πολύ μασκαρεμένο.

----------


## charalampos

Καλημέρα σε όλους , είμαι πρωτόμπαρκος στο "ναυτιλία" και είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα. Στην φωτο το Ολυμπία με τον πλωτο γερανό που το "ξήλωνε" πριν φύγει για διαλυση


.OLYMPIA 1.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Καλημέρα σε όλους , είμαι πρωτόμπαρκος στο "ναυτιλία" και είναι το πρώτο μου μήνυμα. Στην φωτο το Ολυμπία με τον πλωτο γερανό που το "ξήλωνε" πριν φύγει για διαλυση
> 
> 
> .Συνημμένο Αρχείο 136762


Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα charalampos καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Το 1979 αντικαταστάθηκαν οι προβληματικοί ατμοστρόβιλοί του με μεταχειρισμένες δηζελομηχανές, από παλιό πλοίο του πολεμικού ναυτικού των ΗΠΑ, 9κύλινδρες Nordberg 6.200 ίππων οι οποίες του έδιναν ταχύτητα 17 knots.


Στη σελίδα 7 του θέματος μιλήσαμε για την αλλαγή των μηχανών που αναφέρεται παραπάνω. Στο συνημμένο (από το ηλεκτρονικό αρχείου του ναυπηγού Κωνσταντίνου Φιλίππου) μπορούμε να δούμε την περιγραφή της αντικατάστασης των μηχανών, με φωτογραφίες από τις εργασίες καθώς και το λογαριασμό του ναυπηγείου για τις πρόσθετες εργασίες της μετασκευής, στις τελευταίεες σελίδες μπορούμε να δούμε την καταγραφή από το τι παρέλαβε ο Α Μηχανικός Θεόφιλος Τσομπανίκος στην παραλαβή των μηχανών από τους Αμερικάνους. Στην καταγραφή μπορέιτε να δείτε τι ελλέιψεις έιχαν η μηχανή και φάινεται ότι πιθανότατα οι Αμερικάνοι τις ετοίμαζαν για παλιοσίδερα και όμως αυτές τις μηχανές τοποθετήθηκαν και το βαπόρι χάρη στους Έλληνες ναυτικούς ταξίδευ για χρόνια.

----------


## Ellinis

O ΟΡΙΩΝας δεμένος στα ναύδετα των Φηρών το 1971.

Orion 71.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Orion1.jpgΟ ΩΡΙΩΝ στην παγόδα η οποία είχε κ ράμπα παρακαλώ άσχετα αν χρησιμοποιήθηκε ελάχιστα. Το αναφέρω διότι αλλού συζητάμε γιά το πόσο πίσω είναι σήμερα οι υποδομές στα λιμάνια μας.
Γιά όλους τους φίλους κ ιδιαίτερα τον συνονόματο του πλοίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Orion_03.jpgΜπροστά στο λιμεναρχείο.Πίσω του το STELLA MARIS II κ ένα σοβιετικό τύπου "Βellorussiya".
YΓ: Στην επικεφαλίδα πρέπει να διορθωθεί το όνομα. Είναι ΩΡΙΩΝ κ όχι ΟΡΙΩΝ.

----------


## mastrokostas

> YΓ: Στην επικεφαλίδα πρέπει να διορθωθεί το όνομα. Είναι ΩΡΙΩΝ κ όχι ΟΡΙΩΝ.


Ετοιμο κληρουχα !!!

----------


## Ellinis

To AXIΛΛΕΥΣ όταν ταξίδευε με τα σινιάλα των Ολυμπιακών Κρουαζιέρων.

achileus.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Tο Αχιλλευς  στο Βρινδησιο με το σινιαλο των Ολυμπιακων Κρουαζιερων,    σε ομορφη καρτποσταλ       εποχης.

_postcard.jpgpostcard 01.jpg
_ Postcard ed.Anelli Rotalfoto

_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μικρη σκηνη με το *Αχιλλευς* απο το κινηματογραφικο εργο Χωρις Μητερα του 1961 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXYAECC_3xo

Αχιλλευς.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το διαφημιστικό του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ Ι και των πλοίων του Σαρωνικού.

short br1.jpg short br2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Achilleus_ in Brindisi, Italy in 1964 from a postcard of those days. Her route was Venice, Brinidisi, Piraeus, Alexandria, Port Said, Beirut, Limassol. And this was not a cruise route! I don't understand why we have her under "cruise ships". http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ight=achilleus when her first 17 or so years wee as a passenger ship
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 29827


Το *Αχιλλευς* πρωτοεμφανιζεται στην Καθημερινη την 1η Ιανουαριου 1954.

19540101 Achilleus Ka0hmerinh.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το *Αχιλλευς* πρωτοεμφανιζεται στην Καθημερινη την 1η Ιανουαριου 1954.
> 
> 19540101 Achilleus Ka0hmerinh.jpg


Μόνο που δεν ήταν δηζελόπλοιο αλλά τουρμπινοκίνητο

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχεις δίκιο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA. Έβαλε μηχανες ντηζελ 25 χρόναι μετά το δημοσίευμα όπως ειδαμε πιο πριν . Θα το λεγαμε προφητικό το δημοσίευμα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το αγαπημενο μου πλοιο *Αχιλλευς* του Νομικου, οταν ταξιδευε με τα σινιαλα των _Ολυμπιακων Κουαζιερων_. Απο την παλια Ελληνικη ταινια _Οταν ξυπνα το παρελθον_ του 1962 με την Αντιγονη Βαλακου, τον Ανδρεα Μπαρκουλη και την Καιτη Πανου... Πρωταγωνιστουν επισης η Μιραντα Μυρατ, η Αθηνα Μιχαηλιδου και ο Δημητρης Καλλιβωκας. 

OX.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

To Αχιλλεύς με τα χρώματα της Θηραϊκής Ατμοπλοϊας, που θα αρέσει και στον TSS Apollon.

achilleus side.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  φιλε  GIANNHS  MANTJOYRIS  ηταν απο τα πιο φινετσατα σκαρια που περασαν απο το  μεγαλο λιμανι!!!_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την _Καθημερινη_ της 29ης Μαιου 1958, *ο Αχιλλευς* ανακαινισμενος!

19580529  .jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το Ορίων σαν SUN με την Τουρκική σημαία στον ιστό του, την ώρα που ετοιμάζετε να κάνει beaching στις 1.11.06, χωρίς να φαίνονται εμφανή σημάδια φωτιάς στη γέφυρα του, όπως μας λέει ο φίλος TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA παρα πάνω. Προσοχή δεν λέω ότι δεν έγινε, το λέω για να μην παρεξηγηθώ. Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ, αν και έχει εξαφανιστή.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 136478


Η συνέχεια της φωτογραφίας που είχε ανεβάσει ο Παντελής και πάλι δια χειρώς Selim San.

Image1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Toυλάχιστον,εδώ δεν βλέπουμε ελικοδρόμιο κ εκκλησάκι.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Toυλάχιστον,εδώ δεν βλέπουμε ελικοδρόμιο κ εκκλησάκι.


Κι΄όμως φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη. Οι δύο μπλε καμπύλες κατασκευές που διακρίνονται στην πλώρη είναι από το καμπαναριό που είχε το εκκλησάκι. Όσο για το ελικοδρόμιο εξείχε στην πρύμη και νομίζω ότι δεν είχε μεγαλύτερο πλάτος από την υπερκατασκευή ώστε να είναι ορατό στην φωτογραφία.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Toυλάχιστον,εδώ δεν βλέπουμε ελικοδρόμιο κ εκκλησάκι.


Εδώ όμως φαίνεται το εκκλησάκι. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ, με ημερομηνία 08.11.2006.

SUN 8.11.06 (6).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εδώ όμως φαίνεται το εκκλησάκι. Φωτο του φίλου Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ, με ημερομηνία 08.11.2006.
> 
> SUN 8.11.06 (6).jpg


 Mε αυτήν την μετασκευή ασελγήσανε στο βαπόρι.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mε αυτήν την μετασκευή ασελγήσανε στο βαπόρι.


 Σαφώς, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Βίκτωρα Χιώτη, ιδίως η πλατφόρμα του ελικοπτέρου (άραγε χρησιμοποιήθηκε ποτέ? προσωπικά αμφιβάλλω γιατί ίσως προόριζαν το καράβι για εκδηλώσεις υψηλών εισοδημάτων που θα προσγειωνόντουσαν με ελικόπτερα αλλά δεν πέτυχαν τελικά το target group) αλλά και το δύσμοιρο το εκκλησάκι του γνώρισε άραγε ποτέ μυστήριο? Το καράβι ήταν ουσιαστικά ένα πλωτό catering-καφετέρια και λιγότερο περιηγητικό σαν Thomas Cruises και γι' αυτό κλείστηκαν και τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα των λέμβων.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Interesting photo from a US tour operator brochure of 1969 showing the Orion in her original form when acquired by Kavounides before external conversion but with the bold K logo on her funnel.

Henry.

Orion in original K livery.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Interesting photo from a US tour operator brochure of 1969 showing the Orion in her original form when acquired by Kavounides before external conversion but with the bold K logo on her funnel.
> 
> Henry.
> 
> Orion in original K livery.jpg


The picture Henry shows Agamemnon and not Achilleus. Note the windows of the partly enclosed upper promenade which was a late feature of Agamemnon after the purchase of Dorian Cruise Line, altering the identical external appearance of the two ships until then. So I would say it is a doctored picture of Agamemnon with a painted over Kavounides logo.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> The picture Henry shows Agamemnon and not Achilleus. Note the windows of the partly enclosed upper promenade which was a late feature of Agamemnon after the purchase of Dorian Cruise Line, altering the identical external appearance of the two ships until then. So I would say it is a doctored picture of Agamemnon with a painted over Kavounides logo.


Yes you are right and if so it is a very good retouched photo for that period. What puzzles me is that square box at the after end of the boat deck, must be some kind of canopy. Still its a very smart photo of her and her funnel markings are in perfect proportion to her hull and superstructure not like the first Kavounides K which was very small and looked awkward on the funnels and was later changed to a more stylised modern version.

----------


## Ellinis

> What puzzles me is that square box at the after end of the boat deck, must be some kind of canopy.


 Maybe it is a screen for an open cinema?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Maybe it is a screen for an open cinema?


Yes, during the Nomikos years and maybe during Olympic Cruises both ships had an open air movie screen on the top deck for the entertainment of the passengers. As I suspect, being mostly Mediterranean ferries and occasional cruise ships lacked the entertainment shows and music bands that are a standard feature of all cruise ships. Check previous pages of the Achilleus or Agamemnon topics in this forum and you will see more pictures with the movie screen deployed.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Two brilliant photos of Orion taken in 1984 at Piraeus (courtesy J Fitzpatrick Shipspotting).

Henry

2226556.jpg2226554.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

_Interesting photo of Achilleus in Beirut taken in July 1961 (courtesy D Longly Shipsnostalgia)

Henry.

_Achilleus_Jul_61.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Very beautiful picture!!! Thanks a lot Henry!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΟΡΙΟΝ  αγορασμενο απο  την Thomas Cruises σε μια πλωρια ποζα στον Νεο μωλο Δραπετσωνας  τον Δεκεμβριο του 1994

_1994 ORION.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκπληκτικη και σπανια φωτο tss apollon!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφία με πολύ "χρώμα" μιας και το πλοίο είχε γυρίσει πίσω από τα αζήτητα της Ελευσίνας μετά από χρόνια παροπλισμού μπλεγμένο με τους δανειστές του Καβουνίδη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία με πολύ "χρώμα" μιας και το πλοίο είχε γυρίσει πίσω από τα αζήτητα της Ελευσίνας μετά από χρόνια παροπλισμού μπλεγμένο με τους δανειστές του Καβουνίδη.


Το είχε κατάσχει η Εμπορική Τράπεζα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια φωτο  του Αχιλλευς , επι Ωνασση, που μου εδωσε η κορη ,ενος μηχανικου του πλοιου,δικη του φωτο.

13235831_1723074151306978_368557657_n.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Μας θύμησε σήμερα -ύστερα απο καιρό- το όμορφο πλοίο ο φίλος μας Ben, και έτσι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, ανεβάζω μια φωτό απο τα μακρινά Ποσειδώνια του 1998, όπου είχα τη χαρά να πιω καφέ στις περατζάδες του Olympia I, σαν επισκέπτης της έκθεσης.Olympia I 001.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Μας θύμησε σήμερα -ύστερα απο καιρό- το όμορφο πλοίο ο φίλος μας Ben, και έτσι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, ανεβάζω μια φωτό απο τα μακρινά Ποσειδώνια του 1998, όπου είχα τη χαρά να πιω καφέ στις περατζάδες του Olympia I, σαν επισκέπτης της έκθεσης.Olympia I 001.jpg


Ευτυχως ολοι ειχαν την χαρα να πανε για καφε στο ιστορικο αυτο πλοιο εκεινες τις ημερες.Νομιζω οτι μετα απο αυτη την χρηση δεν εγινε τιποτα με αυτο ,πηγε ντανα μετα ηρθε στο πειραια μεσα στην σκουρια και υστερα ηρθε το τελος του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μας θύμησε σήμερα -ύστερα απο καιρό- το όμορφο πλοίο ο φίλος μας Ben, και έτσι εγώ με τη σειρά μου, ανεβάζω μια φωτό απο τα μακρινά Ποσειδώνια του 1998, όπου είχα τη χαρά να πιω καφέ στις περατζάδες του Olympia I, σαν επισκέπτης της έκθεσης.Olympia I 001.jpg


Ήμουν κ εγώ τότε εκεί. Θυμάμαι την σπαρτιάτικη, γιά τα σύγχρονα δεδομένα,τιμονιέρα του.
Πηδάλιο κ επαναλήπτης γυροπυξίδας Sperry μοντέλο 1942. Τη βαρέλα όπως την λέγαμε στον Ασπρόπυργο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στο ebay  το ΩΡΙΩΝ του Καβουνιδη σε μια ομορφη διαφημιστικη καρτα 

_http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREECE-GREEK...kAAOSw6btXRJRo

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

achilleus by l dunn.jpg

Από τον Laurence Dunn.

----------


## Ellinis

Κατάλευκο και λουσμένο από το φως του Αιγαίου, το ΩΡΙΩΝ ποζάρει το 1979 στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου μπροστά στο φακό του Konrad Helbing

orion rodos 1979 - konrad helbing.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια καρτ ποστάλ με το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ να φωρά τα σινιάλα της Θηραϊκής
achilleus.jpg

και μια φωτογραφία επί Καβουνίδη, ως ΩΡΙΩΝ πλέον
orion.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και μια φωτογραφία επί Καβουνίδη, ως ΩΡΙΩΝ πλέον
> orion.jpg


 Με ρετούς βέβαια,το photoshop της εποχής.Αν κ είχε κυκλοφορήσει ένα πολύ καλό artist's impression,όπως θα ήταν μετά τη μετασκευή.Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουμε πουθενά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Με ρετούς βέβαια,το photoshop της εποχής.Αν κ είχε κυκλοφορήσει ένα πολύ καλό artist's impression,όπως θα ήταν μετά τη μετασκευή.Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουμε πουθενά.


Οχι μόνο ρετουσαρισμένη φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη αλλά πρόκειται για το αδελφό Αγαμέμνων το οποίο επί Dorian Cruises υπέστη μετασκευή και έκλεισε το μπροστινό μέρος της πάνω περατζάδας στεγάζοντας ένα μεγαλύτερο σαλόνι ( δες τον αριθμό των παραθύρων) σε σχέση με το Αχιλλεύς που δεν έκλεισε η περατζάδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οχι μόνο ρετουσαρισμένη φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη αλλά πρόκειται για το αδελφό Αγαμέμνων το οποίο επί Dorian Cruises υπέστη μετασκευή και έκλεισε το μπροστινό μέρος της πάνω περατζάδας στεγάζοντας ένα μεγαλύτερο σαλόνι ( δες τον αριθμό των παραθύρων) σε σχέση με το Αχιλλεύς που δεν έκλεισε η περατζάδα.


Αυτό φίλε ΤSS QAM δεν το πρόσεξα.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα του ΩΡΙΩΝα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά
orion.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ με τα σινιάλα των Δωρικών Κρουαζιέρων σε συνέχεια _αυτής_ της φωτογραφίας.

achilleus 1966 - wecop.jpg
πηγή wecop @ digit.wdr.de

----------


## esperos

> Μια πόζα του ΩΡΙΩΝα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά
> orion.jpg


Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι είναι ο Πειραιάς; Βλέπω το FIAT με αριθμό Messina και πίσω από την πρύμνη φαίνεται κάτι σαν πύργος ή φάρος.

----------


## Ellinis

Μου φαίνεται πως έχεις δίκιο φίλε esperos.  :Adoration:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Είμαστε σίγουροι ότι είναι ο Πειραιάς; Βλέπω το FIAT με αριθμό Messina και πίσω από την πρύμνη φαίνεται κάτι σαν πύργος ή φάρος.


Και κάτω από τον φάρο μοιάζει να γράφει (Dello) Stato.

----------

